# AF/INTERNAL - Thrush and yoghurt.



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya,
We're in a no treatment month after our 4th IUI failed. We've tried to get pregnant naturally this month, obviously, and I'm on the 2ww now. I've started with really bad itchy thrush though and don't know if it's safe to use anything to treat it? Is Canesten ok? Is it ok to use anything internally? Is live yoghurt ok?
Please help cos I'm scritching away!!! ^shocked^ and feel like I'm going mad!!
Love
Mel.xx


----------



## bubblyshell (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Mel

I really do not know what to advise you on this but I would say to speak to the clinic. The thing is I am one sufferer of thrush and I used to use Canasten and also difulcan but to be honest I don't know if you can use any of these.
I am sure someone will be able to help, try not to scratch though because that will flare it up even more.
Good Luck.
Love
Shell.
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Mel,

Canesten is fine to use when pregnant, so I assume its ok to use while your trying to concieve. If your in any doubt, speak to a pharmacist or call your clinic.

Live yoghurt will be fine to use 

Mel


----------



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Phew!
Thank you both.
Love Mel.


----------



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

EEEEWWWwww!!
Love Mel.


----------

